# Help! With health *precautions* now that my poodles are being exposed to many dogs



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If your dogs are up to date with vaccinations - whether annual or the recommended three year protocol - they should be safe from all the major nasties. The worst that they are likely to catch is a cough or cold, and a dog with a healthy immune system should throw that off in a few days just as a human would. I think that, just like humans, dogs benefit from challenges to their immune system - I would ditch the baby wipes and let them play! The only things you may need to watch for are parasites...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fjm said:


> If your dogs are up to date with vaccinations - whether annual or the recommended three year protocol - they should be safe from all the major nasties. The worst that they are likely to catch is a cough or cold, and a dog with a healthy immune system should throw that off in a few days just as a human would. I think that, just like humans, dogs benefit from challenges to their immune system - I would ditch the baby wipes and let them play! The only things you may need to watch for are parasites...



Thank you!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

fjm said:


> If your dogs are up to date with vaccinations - whether annual or the recommended three year protocol - they should be safe from all the major nasties. The worst that they are likely to catch is a cough or cold, and a dog with a healthy immune system should throw that off in a few days just as a human would. I think that, just like humans, dogs benefit from challenges to their immune system - I would ditch the baby wipes and let them play! The only things you may need to watch for are parasites...


I think she is exactly right on this...relax and enjoy your new temporary residence as much as you can. Your dogs are healthy and well adjusted and should do just fine. New experiences are sometimes good for all of us, human and dog. I am sorry for the abrupt change in your living situation bit you will hopefully be settled in your new home soon.

It is good to hear from you again, Lou. I miss your posts and the pictures of your fur kids. I do so enjoy them.

Keep us up to date when you have your new place. 

Viking Queen


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Go to your vet. Tell him of the change in circumstances. have him make sure vaccinations, flea and worm medications are up to date. Then you and your babies enjoy the company.
Eric


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you! We are having a good time  The poodles are behaving awesomely  And everyone is doing very well !!  

Looking into the future , being optimistic ... I was already definitely going to take the to the vet for a full "make sure" / "double check" 

But everything is going well, thank you so much again. 


Good night..  ???????


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Look on this as an adventure for both you and the Dynamic Duo! 

It's a bit like us going on vacation - you take precautions with vaccinations but yes there is a chance that you could pick up something, but if you do then you just deal with it. 

I guess there is a chance your babies could pick up fleas or worms but it's unlikely if their normal treatments are up to date. 

Just enjoy the break! I bet Lou and Apollo are having a blast!! Relax honey :hug:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't worry too much! My daughter and I travelled with the two pups from Michigan to California and they were just babies. We avoided rest stops and highly dog used areas as much as possible but we mostly relied on good immunity from the mom and the vaccines they already had been given. I must say these pups are now well socialized... and my daughter and I made a lifetime of memories.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I personally would not worry too much about it. As others have said if they are up to date on Vaccinations, had the core fax within 3 years, and on heart worm, and possibly flea and tick.. then you should be fine. I like to expose my dogs to the environment to build healthy immune systems. Im not saying I attend Parvo parties or anything, but I also don't keep them in a bubble .


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Love the sweet "sleepy time" pictures. Thanks for the smiles.

VQ


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wow, Lou! What a dog park! 

I always figured that each trip to our park was a mini-vaccine against something for Tonka. Yes... he did pick up some stomach bugs at first. A couple of days of not eating and dire rear. But now he has immunity against those sometimes encountered few, there's been nothing in the last three years.


----------

